# Хрустит позвоночник



## AlexBallGoal (18 Сен 2009)

Сейчас мне 21 год, лет в 14 был компрессионый перелом грудного отдела! Вроде бы сказали, что вылечился, когда выписывался из больницы! Сейчас же конктретно никаких болей в спине нет, но он постоянно хрустит! Допустим час посижу, и начну выгибать обратно спину, он хрустит! Уже вроде бы и кальций жую и витамин Д принимаю для его усвоения, толку пока нет! 

И еще!!! не могу понять почему, но я не могу садиться на корточки при этом с прижатыми пятками к полу, начинаю просто заваливаться назад. Такое ощущение, что позвоночник после травмы стал на порядок короче, чем нужно! Заметил я это потому, что все с кем я занимаюсь плаванием так сидеть могут, а я не могу!!! Ответьте пожалуйста, можно ли восстановить нормальную длинну позвоночника, и чтобы он не хрустел!?????? А если можно, то скажите, где это можно вылечить??? Я живу в Новосибирске.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2009)

Сделайте снимки и определитесь, есть ли укорочение позвоночника.
А вот по поводу=заваливаюсь на спину-вам к врачу, неврологу.


----------

